# Parades



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Most parades are looking for "teams" because they want you to fit under a category. Not saying that there isnt a place you can go. You'll have to look at what categories they have. You would look for the parade itself and find out who is organizing it because you'll have to register and enter to ride because parades are actually competitions.


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

Alright, thanks...So the parades would be listed under the actual show listings?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You might look for a local horse/saddle club in your area. We have ridden in several small parades with our club. We all have vests that we made and horse covers with the saddle club name on them. We look pretty snazzy I must say :wink: 
If nothing else check with local city chamber of commerces. They are the ones who usually put parades together. They may be able to put you in touch with a group who regular parade entrys.

Sorry wanted to add this. If you are in or around small towns and you hear they are having a parade, just take your horse, pretty him up and WAVE :lol: They are a lot of fun.


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> You might look for a local horse/saddle club in your area. We have ridden in several small parades with our club. We all have vests that we made and horse covers with the saddle club name on them. We look pretty snazzy I must say :wink:
> If nothing else check with local city chamber of commerces. They are the ones who usually put parades together. They may be able to put you in touch with a group who regular parade entrys.
> 
> Sorry wanted to add this. If you are in or around small towns and you hear they are having a parade, just take your horse, pretty him up and WAVE :lol: They are a lot of fun.


Alright Thank you for so much information, I will look into joining a club if I can find one in my area...Also Are you talking about just regular small town parades not just horse parades? Because there are tons of regular just for the heck of it parades around my area....You think I could judt take my horse to one all pretty and fancy looking? I meanthe most they could say is "GET OUT" lol....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Depends on how organized the parade is. Again I would check with a city office or chamber of commerce rather than just showing up. I know the ones we have been in they have an announcer that says who is going past. 
We go to one every year that is all non-motorized which is great because everyone is either on foot, horseback or horse drawn wagon. No fire engine sirens or backfiring antique cars. Everyone dresses up cowboy or 1800's style. Pretty Cool  
The first one we did I remember turning the corner to go down main street and the sides were lined with thousands of balloons. I thought "oh crap vida's going to freak" but she did great.


----------

